# Bf4 pc build



## nneely (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new when it comes to building a pc. Too much information is confusing for me. I understand pretty much all of the basics but when it comes to creating one that will work for a game I'm just not quite sure. I have a budget of around 850$ and I am looking for something that would run Bf4 and probably the ARMA series. It doesn't have to be at max graphics but at least medium. 

I live in the United States
I don't need a monitor but if someone could find a mouse and keyboard that fits my budget it would be nice. 
I have no preference to brand as long as it won't break. 
Noise of fans is not really a problem as I prefer to wear headsets.


Sorry for the guys who hate seeing so many threads about this but I hope someone with some experience could help me out. Thanks

EDIT: it looks like the case i have will fit a graphics card. downside is the case does not have any fans in it already


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you already have a case you can use?  How about a copy of Windows?


----------



## nneely (Jul 10, 2013)

I have an old case from a Dell Inspiron llike 650 or something? I'm not sure if I could use it. I will buy a copy of windows from bestbuy because i have a gift card.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2013)

I have no idea why kind of GPU will be required to run BF4. If anything, put most of your money into your graphics card.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you including the cost of Windows in that $850 or is that your full budget for parts?


----------



## nneely (Jul 10, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Are you including the cost of Windows in that $850 or is that your full budget for parts?



that is the full budget for parts.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess I will go first:

 Once You Know, You Newegg

There is also an unlisted $11 coupon for the RAM. And a game coupon with the GPU. You can use that to buy a decent cooler.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I guess I will go first:
> 
> Once You Know, You Newegg
> 
> There is also an unlisted $11 coupon for the RAM. And a game coupon with the GPU. You can use that to buy a decent cooler.



power supply?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> power supply?



Damn you!


----------



## nneely (Jul 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> power supply?



my current PSU is broken so it goes with the new build budget of 850.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> my current PSU is broken so it goes with the new build budget of 850.



I know. I was replying to laughingman.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2013)

OK fixed.

 Once You Know, You Newegg

Including the two coupons for the (RAM and PSU) will get you to $853ish. Can't promise anything on shipping cost. Can recoup by selling game coupon for $30 or so.


----------



## nneely (Jul 10, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> OK fixed.
> 
> Once You Know, You Newegg
> 
> Including the two coupons for the (RAM and PSU) will get you to $853ish. Can't promise anything on shipping cost. Can recoup by selling game coupon for $30 or so.



Oh sorry! didn't notice that haha. my somewhat-ok knowledge of pc's seems to agree with this build. One question. I've heard the 8 core processors aren't really used in modern games yet. is there a more powerful quad core or is the 8 core a good processor for the price?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2013)

nneely said:


> Oh sorry! didn't notice that haha. my somewhat-ok knowledge of pc's seems to agree with this build. One question. I've heard the 8 core processors aren't really used in modern games yet. is there a more powerful quad core or is the 8 core a good processor for the price?



Oh and get this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009SJCPO8/?tag=tec06d-20
that board I picked doesn't have USB 3.0 header. You should be able to find the same adapter at MicroCenter.

Well BF3 actually used up to 6 cores if they were available. I am sure BF4 will do the same. You could get a cheaper Quad-core like the FX-4350 which has a default clock of 4.3 GHz that would be slightly better at gaming, but would lack in other areas.

If all you do is basic stuff and game, go for it; however, at that point I would recommend switching to Intel i3-3220. It is $130 and you would still have a future drop-in upgrade path available. The i3-3220 is a 2C/4T chip is a better overall chip compared to the FX-4350. Pair it with an H77 board in the $85 range and you could get a decent CPU cooler with the money saved.

In the end, it is up to you as this will be the PC you have to live with. I am just offering suggestions at best. In simple terms:

No upgrading for at least 1 year (except for maybe CPU cooler): Get the FX-8320
Plan to upgrade CPU within a year: get an i3-3220 (and matching board)


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 10, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well BF3 actually used up to 6 cores if they were available. I am sure BF4 will do the same. You could get a cheaper Quad-core like the FX-4350 which has a default clock of 4.3 GHz that would be slightly better at gaming, but would lack in other areas.
> 
> If all you do is basic stuff and game, go for it; however, at that point I would recommend switching to Intel i3-3220. It is $130 and you would still have a future drop-in upgrade path available. The i3-3220 is a 2C/4T chip is a better overall chip compared to the FX-4350. Pair it with an H77 board in the $85 range and you could get a decent CPU cooler with the money saved.
> 
> ...



OMG, DO NOT GET THE 3220 for BF4. There will be no upgrade path and 1155 is dead. 2600/2700 will NOT be available in a few months and neither will IvyBridge in the near future. If your going to recommend something for BF4, you need to get on a better page than this. ..... the 3220 compares with the A10-5800K AND THE 5800K BEATS IT in multi threading so it would probably be better for BF4


The best recommendation as stated earlier is get the best GPU as possible. Look at the FX-4350 coupled with a GTX 760 or Radeon 7950.

Another potential victim is the A10-5800K. He can save money here especially on the board.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> OMG, DO NOT GET THE 3220 for BF4. There will be no upgrade path and 1155 is dead. 2600/2700 will NOT be available in a few months and neither will IvyBridge in the near future. If your going to recommend something for BF4, you need to get on a better page than this. ..... the 3220 compares with the A10-5800K AND THE 5800K BEATS IT in multi threading so it would probably be better for BF4
> 
> 
> The best recommendation as stated earlier is get the best GPU as possible. Look at the FX-4350 coupled with a GTX 760 or Radeon 7950.
> ...



Yea, I agree I wouldn't buy any 1155 socket stuff with 1150 out now. I'd either get AM3+, FM2, or 1150 socket. FM2 would be the cheapest choose. 
*
EDIT: The Richland processors look good, but I believe I would go with a i5 1150 setup with $850 to spend.*


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 10, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I agree I wouldn't buy any 1155 socket stuff with 1150 out now. I'd either get AM3+, FM2, or 1150 socket. FM2 would be the cheapest choose.
> *
> EDIT: The Richland processors look good, but I believe I would go with a i5 1150 setup with $850 to spend.*



Pile driver cores or core i5 and above would probably work best with BF4 I would think...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is a good build. Spared alittle money in the process and you get a haswell K chip

 Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 10, 2013)

Given that BF4 is heavily AMD sponsored, it may be recommended to get a good HD7950 and overclock the pants off it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 10, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Pile driver cores or core i5 and above would probably work best with BF4 I would think...



Oh yea no doubt that's why I said I would go with an i5 1150 setup. I just stated that I like the new richland chips, and the reason is that it's not far from pile driver cores in performance. but really it all comes down to price, because he really can't go wrong with any of the three. Either choice he makes he'll be either cpu rich and gpu poor or cpu poor and gpu poor.. I would build a stronger cpu base if I was going to upgrade soon, but if not then gpu strong now.


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2013)

If you are near microcenter, a Xeon 1230v2 ($200), 1155 z77 mobo of your choice ($100) and a 7950 ($250) would be my suggestion.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is a good build. Spared alittle money in the process and you get a haswell K chip
> 
> Once You Know, You Newegg



That is a great build for the money Brandon!


----------



## shovenose (Jul 12, 2013)

Go for brandon's Intel build there. Avoid AMD.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 12, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Go for brandon's Intel build there. Avoid AMD.



Avoid AMD is pretty much nonsence but Brandons build is pretty good for the money. You can always add another 760 in SLI as time goes by


----------



## Vario (Jul 12, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Avoid AMD is pretty much nonsence but Brandons build is pretty good for the money. You can always add another 760 in SLI as time goes by



Yeah the 760 looks like a real winner at its ~$260 price.  I bet it will come down to $220 or so in a few months but even at the moment it looks to be a good value.


----------



## artemis323 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey not sure if I would be able to run bf4 on ultra settings so heres my pc specs and yeh tell me what use think: 
AMD FX(TM)-4100 quad core Processor 4.05ghz
8gb ram ddr3
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G4 (MS-7693)
HITACHI 1TB @7200RPM
AMD RADEON 6670 X2 4GB dedicated graphics cross fire
850w power supply bronze


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2013)

artemis323 said:


> Hey not sure if I would be able to run bf4 on ultra settings so heres my pc specs and yeh tell me what use think:
> AMD FX(TM)-4100 quad core Processor 4.05ghz
> 8gb ram ddr3
> Mainboard: MSI 970A-G4 (MS-7693)
> ...



Not with that processor.  I am guessing you could run medium at 1680x1050.


----------



## drdeathx (Aug 1, 2013)

6670 x 2 are not super powerful also


----------



## Jack1n (Aug 1, 2013)

I would spend a little more and get this version of the 760:
MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256...


----------



## artemis323 (Aug 1, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Not with that processor.  I am guessing you could run medium at 1680x1050.



Hmmm whats the go with my processor?


----------



## artemis323 (Aug 1, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> 6670 x 2 are not super powerful also



What are you trying to say? I need more than 4gb of graphics? Or are you talking about the clock speed? Please explain


----------



## Vario (Aug 2, 2013)

artemis323 said:


> Hmmm whats the go with my processor?



The processor and the graphics cards are on the low end.  You may need to upgrade both the graphics and the cpu to run anything above medium settings at best.  Its best to wait and see how BF4 runs ,it may run to your satisfaction without an upgrade.


----------



## artemis323 (Aug 2, 2013)

amp281 said:


> The processor and the graphics cards are on the low end.  You may need to upgrade both the graphics and the cpu to run anything above medium settings at best.  Its best to wait and see how BF4 runs ,it may run to your satisfaction without an upgrade.



Yeh I guess that sounds like the best option,  I run my games 1920x1080 on medium setting without a problem and that's also without overclocking, when in overclocking mode I can run in high.


----------



## artemis323 (Aug 3, 2013)

*CMOS battery*

Ok guys im currently building a low profile gaming pc and the motherboard I got given didn't have a battery in it and I dont know what one I need 
note: I don't have the manual nor can I find one on the net.

Thanks


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 3, 2013)

should be CR2032. you can get those at Radio Shack


----------



## artemis323 (Aug 18, 2013)

*upgrade graphics card*

Hey guys im just a little confused, when upgrading your graphics card all you need to do is install it into the motherboard and then install the drivers? Am I correct?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2013)

It would be wise to delete all the previously installed driver's first as well. Then run ghost buster after you install the new one to get rid of duplicate registry entries for cards you are no longer using


----------



## artemis323 (Aug 18, 2013)

One more thing, I just finish building a new pc but im getting this error. "Windows Explorer has encountered an error and needs to close" it was working fine before only recently been getting this error.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

edit nwm this is ancient!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2013)

artemis323 said:


> One more thing, I just finish building a new pc but im getting this error. "Windows Explorer has encountered an error and needs to close" it was working fine before only recently been getting this error.



Stop thread jacking. this is nneely's thread. if you have questions for yourself, make a new thread.


----------

